# Annual visit to the Philippine Bureau of Immigration



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Are there any extra requirements this year? Has anyone completed this task yet...lol. Reason I'm asking is I ran into an expat at the bank, he's from the US and he claimed that they're requiring a NBI clearance.... I've never had to do this and I don't see anything on the PBI website requiring this function.  Maybe this is something he's required to do every year.

I did notice that the PBI website now make's it real easy to report and over stayer, with posted phone numbers, it's the first thing you view when going to the website.  BOOooo hissss, I think the hassles of dealing with the PBI keeps some from doing it every single year, why can't they make it every 3 years like the states.

Home

Here's my yearly confusion, it says it's an Annual Report (AR) 2015 an online report done for those that didn't turn in their (AR) 2014 forms last year, well I did turn in the form requirement last year, so do we do this every single year, fill out a form with 2 x 2 photo.

I am a permanent resident and so is the expat I talked with at the bank, confused and suffering anxiety again, this is a long and expensive drive for me and the family so I'm trying to make whats supposed to be simple function not turn into into multiple trips. :confused2:

Has anyone had luck using the *PBI satellite offices*? Apparently the closest spot to me is in *Sta Rosa Laguna*, boy it's like going to Manila for me and its as crowded as Manila but a shorter stop, I could just take one bus there, actually I could probably drive it, wonder what the line and waiting period would look like in a satellite office.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Needed to add another document that also gives important information on Philippine Bureau of Immigration satellite offices, apparently only an office rated as an "Annex A" 2015 only.... can process annual check in. Here's the document.

http://immigration.gov.ph/images/OPERATIONSORDER/Dec2014/OOSBM 2014-063.pdf


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> Are there any extra requirements this year? Has anyone completed this task yet...lol. Reason I'm asking is I ran into an expat at the bank, he's from the US and he claimed that they're requiring a NBI clearance.... I've never had to do this and I don't see anything on the PBI website requiring this function.  Maybe this is something he's required to do every year.
> 
> I did notice that the PBI website now make's it real easy to report and over stayer, with posted phone numbers, it's the first thing you view when going to the website.  BOOooo hissss, I think the hassles of dealing with the PBI keeps some from doing it every single year, why can't they make it every 3 years like the states.
> 
> ...


Been using olongapo office for several yes with good results until yesterday. Flew into Phil's Oct 7....Nov 6 went to office applied 59 days. Never checked upon leaving. Went back on 59th day to renew and was informed I was penalized 5000 pesos because he only renewed it 30 days in Nov. So I have to go back again Feb. They nailed me total 200 USD or 8400 pesos in 2 month. Asked why but deer in headlights look...enuff is enuff. Taking my family out. 9 years is enuff


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> Needed to add another document that also gives important information on Philippine Bureau of Immigration satellite offices, apparently only an office rated as an "Annex A" 2015 only.... can process annual check in. Here's the document.
> 
> http://immigration.gov.ph/images/OPERATIONSORDER/Dec2014/OOSBM%202014-063.pdf


They also realized they forgot to fingerprint last visit.....so it was done


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Rules change frequently*



lefties43332 said:


> Been using olongapo office for several yes with good results until yesterday. Flew into Phil's Oct 7....Nov 6 went to office applied 59 days. Never checked upon leaving. Went back on 59th day to renew and was informed I was penalized 5000 pesos because he only renewed it 30 days in Nov. So I have to go back again Feb. They nailed me total 200 USD or 8400 pesos in 2 month. Asked why but deer in headlights look...enuff is enuff. Taking my family out. 9 years is enuff


Right, the rules change frequently and an expat has no idea what's going on.... what money generator.

They'll penalize you something like 500 peso's and some other fee's per month, I came back after 3 years and had to pay 14,000 peso's, can you believe that? and when I left I had no idea that I had to check in Jan-Feb. After paying the 14,000 peso's I showed up again late, one year from my plane ticket and that's when my wife asked what's going on how come I keep getting penalized (keep in mind 3 people at the same window, noisy as hell). Sure is a breeze if you figure out all the rules.


----------



## expatuk2015 (Jan 12, 2015)

hi there do you have an acr card ?
if yes all you do is hand it over the counter with your passport !
NO FORMS to fill in ! I did this yesterday at the STA Rosa Office !
still only 310 pesos !


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

expatuk2015 said:


> hi there do you have an acr card ?
> if yes all you do is hand it over the counter with your passport !
> NO FORMS to fill in ! I did this yesterday at the STA Rosa Office !
> still only 310 pesos !


Not here. We all have acr card and still have paperwork....310 pesos?


----------



## expatuk2015 (Jan 12, 2015)

think my last reply didnt work!

Regarding my Annual Report
I used the Sta Rosa office, the system now is go to the centre window and get a number. 
wait for your number to be called ( mine was no 16 ) 
when your number is called
hand your ACR card and your passport to the nice guy behind the counter ( forms not accepted )

after a few minutes the cashier will call your name , you pay 310 pesos and she will return your ACR card and passport and give you a receipt. and thats it !

from start to finish took just under 45 mins !

I even sent an email to the Immigration main office telling them about the way I was treated ( nicely ) compared to other Government offices ,such as the driving licence office 
what a nightmare that was !! Big sign outside saying not to use fixers !! <Snip>


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Governement Office*



expatuk2015 said:


> think my last reply didnt work!
> 
> Regarding my Annual Report
> I used the Sta Rosa office, the system now is go to the centre window and get a number.
> ...


 The PBI has a come long way from the day I first submitted my Immigrant package in 2007, it was a bunch of old, over-weight men that didn't want to talk to me they pointed out the fixer inside he helped me, funny thing is I had everything done already (stateside) all they needed to do was give me my dog gone I-card, they ran me around all day long and had me come back two weeks later for my I-card.

LTO was a flee bitten office back then, it's improved as far as the building but with only one cashier (I'm told that's standard here, they don't want to change this) you'll be waiting all day long with hundreds of other people for a simple mundane function, lower Luzon area. :confused2:


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Annual Report Online Filing System
AR Online System | Home


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

In my 5 years here, I have always had a Tourist/Visitor Visa.......getting regular visa extensions. The 1st 3 years, the beginning of every new year, I would get my extension and annual report during the same trip.
BUT, last year I was in Manila.........when I went to Immigration office last January, they informed me that as Tourist/Visitor, I was NOT required to get Annual Reporting. 
Obviously, the "bozos" in Cebu and Davao didn't care..........and just took the money.
The Immigration website is much approved now with better info..........and specifically confirms that those holding Visitor/Tourist visas are NOT required to get the Annual Reporting. 
So, that's a big relief...........but must always keep an eye on new rules because they change often.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I wanted to post an update; I finally made it to the Sta Rosa Laguna PBI satellite office and it went great, it lasted no more than 20 minutes, several expats were in there and all I had to do was show my card and then pay 310 peso's. My card expires next year (5 year mark) and the Immigration officer told me they can't process it there I will have to go to the main branch in Manila to get a new card next year but after that I can drive to Sta Rosa, nice drive and what a money savings using the SLEX, we got charged 39 peso's coming in and then just before Calamba Laguna on the return trip we got charged 39 peso's, I think I only burned up 200 peso's in gas the last 5 years I've been renting a van and drive for 3,500 peso's and traveling all the way to Manila.


----------

